# Ebay - dll System auf dem Server. Wie?



## tobee (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

mich Interessiert brennend wie eBay das mit den dll auf ihrem Server macht.
Muss man da bestimmte Einstellungen vornehmen?
Gibt es da Tutorials?

http://my.ebay.de/ws/*eBayISAPI.dll*?MyEbayForGuests


Tobee


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Mai 2006)

Bei der DLL handelt es sich entweder um eine normal kompilierte, direkt ausführbare Application oder aber gemäß Dateierweiterung um einen IIS Filter. Beide Typen lassen sich z.B. mit Borland Delphi / Kylix programmieren.


----------

